# Untere Hinterbaulagerung verschlissen



## Christoph177 (9. April 2020)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem. Unten neben dem Dämpfer ist bei meinem WME 629 das Lager defekt. Ist eine lange Schraube mit Gewinde an der Seite wo die Ritzel sitzen. Habe die Schraube mal gelöst und entfernt, hat keine Beschädigung. Lagerung konnte ich nicht erkennen, wird aber wohl da verbaut sein.

Weiß da wer mehr? Wäre cool.

Viele Grüße

Christoph


----------



## aufgehts (9. April 2020)

Und was ist nun deine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph177 (10. April 2020)

?sorry mich interessiert was für ein Lager oder was da ist. Rad kann man leicht bewegen. Nicht richtig. Fing oben bei den vieren auch so an. Dann neue Lager und gut.
Da waren die Lager mit Hilfe von Schrauben Mutter und Scheiben gut zu tauschen. Unten ist eine Strebe wo diese lange Schraube drin ist grübel ich auch noch wie man das tauschen kann.

Viele Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## Christoph177 (10. April 2020)

So heute nochmal genauer geschaut. Geschafft den Hinterbau weiter wegzubewegen. Ist ein Lager auf jeder Seite. Eine Seite total zerstört, die andere fast. Die äußere Schale ist noch drin. Mit einfachen Mitteln nicht rauszuknippen. Vielleicht wer Idee. Und dann natürlich weiterhin die Bezeichnung der Lager. Steht ja nichts mehr drauf.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2020)

Christoph177 schrieb:


> ... Und dann natürlich weiterhin die Bezeichnung der Lager. Steht ja nichts mehr drauf.
> ...


Ausmessen und Google heisslaufen lassen. 

Und: immer gut, am dreckigen Rad zu schrauben.


----------



## Christoph177 (10. April 2020)

Google jetzt ewig bemüht. Ganz sicher ist die Welle 15mm und das Lager 5mm dick. Aber mit Messchieber gemessen ist das Lager 21mm Außen. Und das ist für mich ein Problem, Lager mit 24mm finde ich. Da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher.
Ich bräuchte 15mm x 21mm x 5mm das habe ich so gemessen. Deshalb hat vielleicht einer eine Info..

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. April 2020)

Kontakt
					






					conway-bikes.de
				








						Dealer
					






					conway-bikes.de


----------



## aufgehts (10. April 2020)




----------



## kurt8791 (10. April 2020)

Versuch macht klug... 
Kugellager-express


----------



## Christoph177 (10. April 2020)

Wahnsinn, besten Dank. ??


----------



## Waldfabi (14. April 2020)

Hi Christoph177,

die Lagerung ist bei allen WME und eWME identisch aufgebaut.
Im Rocker und im Hauptlager (das ist da wo du gerade dran sitzt) sind jeweils 61802 2RS verbaut;
im Horstlink sind pro Seite 2x 61801 2RS verbaut.

Ich hab dir mal die Lagerung im 3d "auseinander gezogen":




Zwischen den Lagern sitz ein Distanzrohr, das die Innenringe der Lager abstützt. Dieses wird durch 2 O-Ringe etwas in seiner Montageposition geführt. Ist die Achse rausgeschraubt, kann das Distanzrohr leicht seitlich weggedrückt werden und das gegenüberliegende Lager von innen her ausgetrieben werden.
Achtung: dabei immer rundherum und Stück für Stück heraustreiben, sonst wird der Lagersitz im Hauptrahmen beschädigt.


Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter. 
Falls du dir unsicher bist, lass das bitte deinen Händler machen. Wenn der Lagersitz im Hauptrahmen beschädigt wird, ist der Ärger danach meist groß ;-).

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph177 (17. April 2020)

So, heute kamen die Lager, direkt mal eingebaut. Waren 61802 2RS, hatte ich vorher echt falsch gemessen. Runde gefahren, super. 
Danke nochmals.


----------



## Christoph177 (19. April 2020)

So, heute schöne Tour gefahren. Perfekt wie sich das Rad fahren lässt wenn alle Lager in Ordnung sind. Den Dämpfer vom Hinterbau stand auch mal was Wartung zu, nach fast 2 Jahren und über 6000km. Habe den kleinen Service durchgeführt, Luftkammer abgebaut und alle Wellendichtringe erneuert. Hält jetzt die für mein Gewicht passenden 250PSi. Als wäre er neu.
Hoffe jetzt erst mal keine weiteren Arbeiten nötig. Habe zur Sicherheit mir in die Ersatzteilkiste auch Reservelager ergänzt.

Danke an die Helfer, die immer wenn ich Fragen hatte geholfen haben.
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Bleibt Gesund
Christoph


----------



## baschda (28. April 2020)

Servus, 

wo kommt denn Serienmäßig fett rein/drauf? Lagersitz, Bolzen? auch zwischen den Distanzscheiben/Lagern? Nach dem Schema viel hilft viel gegens Knacken und Knarzen??

Viele Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (29. April 2020)

Fett kommt in den Lagersitz und an die Kontaktstelle Lager/Achse.
Auf´s Gewinde kommt Loctite 243 (mittelfest) und dann mit 15NM anziehen.
Alle anderen Bolzen werden mit 12NM angezogen.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten bitte alle Bolzen kontrollieren und ggf. nachziehen, da setzt sich einiges im Fahrbetrieb.

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Januar 2021)

edit:

Wenn man beide threads zusammennimmt bekommt man alles Nötige mit um die Lager zumindest bei der ersten Generation von WME und eWME zu wechseln:






						WME Lager auspressen - Wie? Womit?
					

Hallo zusammen,  bei unseren 2016er Alu WME möchte ich alle Lager tauschen da noch die Ersten aus 2016 verbaut sind. Welche und wie viele verbaut sind wurde schon mehrmals beschrieben (Danke für den Support!). Ich habe mich für vollkugelige 2RS Lager entschieden. Zum Aus- und Einpressen habe ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2021)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hi Christoph177,
> 
> die Lagerung ist bei allen WME und eWME identisch aufgebaut.
> Im Rocker und im Hauptlager (das ist da wo du gerade dran sitzt) sind jeweils 61802 2RS verbaut;
> ...



Bei meinem eWME waren keine Oringe an der Hülse verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

